M - elmar
======
netvarun
You forgot to put in the link. I am guessing this is the link:

[https://moz.com/blog/mozs-18-million-venture-financing-
our-s...](https://moz.com/blog/mozs-18-million-venture-financing-our-story-
metrics-and-future)

~~~
elmar
thanks, posted again with link.

